# ATV Handlebar Winch / Power Angle Switch Mounting?



## Hip2u77 (May 16, 2001)

Hi,

I've got a 2002 Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O. with a Superwinch, to lift a 54" Eagle Plow, and also have the ETS Power Angle to go with it.

Picture to come, but right now I've got both switches on the left side, with the winch switch in a vertical config, and the power angle next to it mounted horizontal.

I'm just seeing if anyone has any "oh, why didn't I think of that?" ideas for mounting both of the switches.

Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

are they on the same or opposite side as the shifter?

on my Kawasaki I shift and throttle with my right hand and winch up and down with the left hand and it works perfectly for me


----------



## Hip2u77 (May 16, 2001)

ScubaSteve728;1864527 said:


> are they on the same or opposite side as the shifter?
> 
> on my Kawasaki I shift and throttle with my right hand and winch up and down with the left hand and it works perfectly for me


They're on the left. Here's the setup I have now. Grip is off as I have heated grips showing up in a couple of days.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

my warn winch and power angle switches are stacked on top
of each other. they are made to do that.


----------

